# I'm gonna have a baby!



## VE319 (Jan 19, 2009)

I met Daisy today she is 4 weeks old.
I can't wait to bring her home.
It was such a tough choice in which one to pick.
There was a chocolate girl that was beautiful too, but Daisy just seemed to win us over. If I could have, I would have took two!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations! She is absolutely adorable. Cute name.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwww! Congratulations!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! She's so pretty!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats! She's adorable.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! She's a doll!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome!
Is that the little chocolate girl in the background asking for you to take her home too???

Karen


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Good choice  Daisy is cute as can be...love her little eyebrows.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

oh the tortuous wait begins. She's a doll .


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Look at that mug! What a cutey.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. Now comes the hard part -- tick tock, tick tock. She's adorable. I agree with you, it must have been tempting to take two. I'm such a nut, I probably would have.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What a cutie patootie! I would have wanted to take 2 too!
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sooooo cute! And welcome.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome! She is so sweet. Let the buying begin.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

She is adorable! 
Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I look forward to you bringing Daisy home!
How much longer we gotta wait?
Let the shopping for toys and supplies begin!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep she's a doll. Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

so cute, I would have made the same choice based on coloring, anyway, but how did you know she was "The One?" 

The one we are waiting on is 5 weeks and going to meet the brood next weekend. Several people posting here recently are also in the longest wait of their lives. . 

Congratulations! And everyone will want updates and pictures.....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats, she is adorable


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie! This is going to be a long wait! Welcome to you and Daisy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome! She is so cute.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats! She's so cute!
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Such a pretty baby! Congratulations!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

hedygs said:


> Welcome! She is so sweet. *Let the buying begin*.


Boy, isn't that the truth?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a little doll !!!!! I wish I could tell you the time will go by fast...but what a lie that would be. Have fun shopping, and shopping, and shopping !!! BTW...Welcome.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

What a sweetheart! Congratulations!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh Boy! Another baby! Welcome and congratulations. Get exta batteries for your camera!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the coloring around the eyes! She is cute! You will not believe how much money you will spend on toys and stuff!

Welcome to the Forum. Oh! Getting two puppies at one time is a lot of work, you will be glad you only have one Hav to watch like a hawk!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS and WELCOME!!! Daisy is a cutie!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Funny how "I'm gonna have a baby" around here almost always means a new Havanese puppy! ound:

Congrats on your new pup! It just goes to show, one should never get stuck on color when choosing their new pup. If this one spoke to you, somehow, then that's what's meant to be. I'm very happy for you and can't wait to hear more. :whoo:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

How gorgeous!


----------



## mary z (Mar 1, 2009)

SHE IS ADORABLE


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome. More new puppies can't wait.


----------



## mary z (Mar 1, 2009)

She is so cute!
Mary Maggie's Mommy


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

She is precious~ 
You do know that no one only has one Havanese don't you? ound:

Congratulations!
Beverly


----------

